

Test all IE version from linux - jerome_etienne
http://shapeshed.com/journal/testing_with_ie6_ie7_and_ie8_on_virtualbox/

======
jonursenbach
Or if you have a Windows XP virtual machine on your computer, install IETester
(<http://www.my-debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage>). It'll give you access
to 5.5 through 8.

~~~
samstokes
IETester is useful, but I've found it gives different results than a clean
installation of the relevant IE version.

For example (dimly remembered so details may be off), I had a site with one of
the standard PNG transparency fixes for IE6. In "real" IE6, as expected, the
PNGs rendered opaque, then turned transparent. In IETester's IE6, the PNGs
rendered opaque, then... disappeared completely.

------
rythie
I'm thinking the minimal set is a virtual machine with IE8 (which has a IE7
mode) and IE6 running on IEsforLinux (
<http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page> ). Since that way you
only have one virtual machine running and that saves memory.

